# Were the types any different in generations past?



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

A lot of Asian culture is FJ, British and US culture is TJ...that's why there's the thing with cold and logic law and disconnecting interpersonal aspects in business. Even shifting from STJ (Britain) to ENTJ (US) made it worse, imo. ...it means that all formalities of kindness have been dropped (ISTJ Britain is polite and social responsibility, even when they aren't especially warm or kind) and that Se is touted in an immature way, not even the Se of SP types, but the tertiary relief function of ENJ, giving our culture a kind of ugly coliseum effect especially since around 2000. I think our culture was more earnest and authentic and sense based up to a point. It shifted with the dawning of the age of Aquarius, and I now know the stats on what American Boomers have done to both economy and resources, it's horrifying, and dreams unite them, whether the most liberal flower child or the biggest Alex P. Keaton, there's something very idealistic and unreal about the tone of their prime, whether it rejected or embraced materialism, whether it worshipped Mother Nature or a computer science fantasy. So current American culture is still very NTJ.

As for types, I think they're about the same. Evolution doesn't happen that fast, and an excess of Ns would probably destroy humanity (ten percent chaos law in Physics)...more people just think they are N because of exposure to technology, but it's not their own doing, it's just conditioning to the technology. There's nothing terribly open minded about not being racist, either, if both your parents and grandparents were already saying it was wrong. SJ =/= "conservative"...


----------

